# Wow over 100k mod. (Usd)



## andro (17/12/16)

http://www.shapeways.com/product/QEE9HZDMH/sx350j-dual-18650?optionId=56661420

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Michaelsa (17/12/16)

My god!
How are they going to make profit on this?
They are barely selling over cost price.
These guys are basically giving it away!
What amazing humans

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (17/12/16)

It looks like these guys are selling the 3D print designs, not an actual mod. You'll still need the Fat Daddy Vapes 510, chip, screws, etc just to get one made.

I'll buy a powerhouse PC, the software, a 3D printer, a 3D scanner, lessons on how to use it all/someone to design it for me and still pay way less. 

Or just buy a mod for 1/1000th the price.


----------



## kev mac (18/12/16)

andro said:


> http://www.shapeways.com/product/QEE9HZDMH/sx350j-dual-18650?optionId=56661420


Say what?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/12/16)

There is more than one born every minute.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## gdigitel (18/12/16)

When last did you guys buy a block of platinum? The last time I bought a small little wedding ring it already cost 2 salary paychecks... and I've never stopped paying after that.


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> When last did you guys buy a block of platinum? The last time I bought a small little wedding ring it already cost 2 salary paychecks... and I've never stopped paying after that.


Try and sell just the gold back to a smith and see what its worth. They money in jewellery goes to design... overheads of smelting and shaping and setting expensive stones in it.

When buying that qty of metal you will not be pauing the same rate as designed jewellery.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Strontium (18/12/16)

Wow, what a bargain!! 
I'll take two please, one for each hand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

